# any suggestions on using DesignCrowd?



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone tried using DesignCrowd to find a web-designer? If so, any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: DesignCrowd*

I haven't used that site but I've used other similar sites like 99designs. 

I'm not sure what you mean by suggestions, but if you're going that route, be sure you know what you want and that you can communicate it clearly. Also be sure to give plentiful feedback to the designers that take the time to enter.

There are some tips/articles on the various sites on best practices for successful contests.


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: DesignCrowd*

Sounds good. I'll check out 99designs. I've contacted a couple of design firms and they've both quoted at the extreme high end of my personal spectrum - so I'd like to find something in between. I appreciate the help.


----------

